# Need help joining 2 LAN w/ different subnets



## 60b3r (Dec 19, 2013)

Some weeks ago my home network cable to Office PC (WinXP) was bitten by rats right in the middle into half. Here is the condition of the network before the "accident", was running flawlessly without any issues:










I reconnect them by using WiFi Router (since I also need a wireless conn for my laptop—Win7).
The network now look like this:










Sadly, this divide my network into two subnets, 192.168.1x and 192.168.2.x. The problem is:
1. My PC (192.168.1.2) can ping 192.168.2.x
2. Office PC (192.168.2.2) can NOT ping 192.168.1.x
3. When I disable DHCP and/or NAT in the WiFi Router (like people in the forums suggested) my mobile phones, laptop and tablet cannot obtain IP address and computers in 192.168.2.x cannot connect to internet.
4. The computer within the same subnet can see each other (192.168.1.x can see 192.168.1.x, 192.168.2.x can see 192.168.2.x)
5. Computers over different subnet don't show on explorer (192.168.1.x cannot see 192.168.2.x and vice versa)
6. Cannot play games, since IP address are reported to be the same (at night me and my brother play using my PC—Win8 and Office PC—WinXP, before all of this we have no issues)

Computers in 192.168.1.x have 192.168.1.1 as default gateway
Computers in 192.168.2.x have 192.168.2.1 as default gateway
Subnet mask in both subnet computers are set into 255.255.0.0

I am sure this have nothing to do with OS. Please help me configure the network, I have zero knowledge in TCP/IP setup. I have contacted my IT teachers at school but they didn't know how to bridge connection in 2 subnets. Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take a look at this article.

In short, you want to disable the routing functions of the wireless router and configure it as an access point only.

PS: Any reason why you cannot simply replace the 192.168.1.1 router with the WIFI router?


----------



## 60b3r (Dec 19, 2013)

The 192.168.1.1 router is in my room, the WIFI router is conveniently located in the middle of my house, so everyone can use it.

Thanks for replying fast, I will give it a shot and later update the status here.


----------



## 60b3r (Dec 19, 2013)

so guys I resolved the issue, but it brings up new problem.
so yesterday all I have to do is to unplug the UTP cable off the main port of the WIFI router and reconnect it to the regular port.

The Office computer (now 192.168.1.103) can now connect to my PC (192.168.1.2).
The new problem(s) are:
1. WIFI connected laptops do not have fixed IP address now, since DHCP disabled (I have run ipconfig from my laptop and it doesn't show any IP address, everytime I want to exchange files to laptops I need to scan their IP)
2. The WIFI router IP address is still 192.168.2.1 and its configuration menu cannot be accessed (it says taking too long to respond in browser)

Any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Temporarily disconnect the WIFI router from the network. Access its setup page and manually set its ip to a 192.168.1.x address which is outside the DHCP scope of the other router. Reconnect the WIFI and restart it. Restart the connected devices.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Since the second routers dhcp server is turned off you will need to assign yourself a static ip of 192.168.2.20 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 with no gateway to access the router at 192.168.2.1. Then you can change the ip of the router.

In the first router you should be able to do ip reservations in the dhcp server which, by using the mac address of the device, dhcp will only assign it the ip you designate. Just like if its static so you will then know the ips of each host.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would like to add a suggestion here 
Well first yes what Wand3r3 said and change the route rto 2.1 you can access the subnet 
Now since i am currently working on my CCNA routing and switching i am wondering 
if we configure wireless router with the following mask

255.255.248.0

configure default on 2.1 network as 1.1 which is the router 

That should give us the 6 subnets which covers the .2.0 network ? or maybe i am wrong (working on understanding subnetting) 
If i am wrong i apologize in advanced


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not a bad idea.

You would use 255.255.252.0 at a minimum to do as you desire which would work. This would still require setting a static ip and not using dynamic.

I have found it is easier for posters to change to a static and then back to dynamic so what the subnet mask is set to, beyond the standard of class A, b or C, doesn't matter.


----------

